# Angels Of Darkness



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

what did people think about the book? At least to me it really changed my perspective towards The Great Lion and the Dark Angels. Somewhat surprising really. To actually think that there might have been a chance that The Great Lion could have turned chaos.
I think a lot of misinterpretations between the warhammer community is that people assume the fallen are indeed chaos worshippers when actually a good percentage of them are really not. They are more like deserters, or even better excommunicated marines.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone....? no....? Well this post is going along to keep my other post company.:threaten:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah it happens sometimes ckcrawford; no one really likes seeing there thread die like this but not everyone likes to be the first one to respond. (Happens all the time for me here and there.)


I'm currently rereading the book, but when I first read it I was prompted to make my angels apocalypse army (which can be found here.)

I think its a good book with a decent twist to the whole secret of the Dark Angels. Very much a worthwile read, if only to get an idea of the interrogation of a fallen angel and to learn that not every fallen has been corrupted.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

it wasnt bad. surprised me when they revealed the secret about Luther :shok:


----------



## p0b0y (Sep 18, 2008)

suprised me that ********spoiler*********



















that old boy took the organ, whats he gonna do with it??? ugh


----------



## Heretic1979 (Feb 9, 2009)

Enjoyed the book, found it different to most of the others in
the series the way it jumped around a little. Good though!

By the way i'm new to this, dared to post my first thread (Eisenhorn or Ravenor?) and got told i shouldn't have bothered by my first reply, too vague or something! Give a guy a chance!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

nice. you wait long enough your bound to get a few posts. I'm not going to lie the book cover kind of looks plain. So it doesn't seem very interesting. But infact, it could prove an essential part to the chapter. I see a little civil war maybe. That chaplain with the great fate fell when he learned the truth. Imagine what could happen to the chapter... again?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Which printing of the book do you have ckcrawford? 

The old one whose cover is a close up of the chaplain's face (likely Boreas) or the new one with a fully armoured chaplain wielding a large sword and crozius on the cover?

I personally like, and have, the older cover myself.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I have the second one. I didnt know there was two! Im not saying its a bad cover. I think when your looken at the 40k books cool covers at least for me i didnt think it stuck out


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its not so much that there are two, its more that Angels of Darkness has been reprinted since its original publishing in 2003. The cool thing about reprints is they usually come with new cover artwork to keep them interesting or fresh. (This is the case with both Storm of Iron and Angels of Darkness, of which I have both first prints and like the covers on them better than the more recent prints.)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Storm of Iron was a good book. that is in my top ten for sure. What do you think about all that geneseed being stolen. Does that make the Iron Warriors the legion with the most marines. what do you think? Cause the lab was second to the first in the two having all the harvesting of the chapters


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

If you wanna find out what happened to all that geenseed, I suggest you read Dead Sky, Black Sun by Graham McNeil. In fact, if you do read that book, just get the Ultramarines Omnibus (same author), because they're all good books IMHO.

As for Angels of Darkness, I wasn't all that surprised by the notion that El Jonson might have turned, depending on who was left standing. If you really think about it though, Lion El Jonson (like most of the Primarchs) was a very intelligent man. To think that he would've overlooked the fact that the Emperor would definitely know what El Jonson was doing seems uncharacteristically stupid to me. Either he was banking on Horus winning, or he really was held up on his way to Terra.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

thank youk:


----------



## Leman-russ (Mar 8, 2009)

i like space wolves books but angels is best warhammer book that i read.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Leman-russ said:


> i like space wolves books but angels is best warhammer book that i read.


And I'm sure that your furry brethren don't mind, what with there being a long-standing feud between the two chapters... :wink:

I thought is was marvelous, myself. Particularly marvelous was the possibility that Astelan wasn't telling the truth...but also, the possibility that he may well have been. I would prefer to leave it deliciously ambiguous like that. Ah well, I don't mind that the HH books will get there soon enough, either.

Anyways, after putting down my [brag]signed copy[/brag] recently, my knees were weak and tremble-y. Boreas's last speech... wonderful.


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

I found Angels of Darkness to ...enlighten...everything. One thing I find odd though is the conflict between the old and new legion if you catch my drift. I support old except for one part. Maybe someone can correct me, but it seems to me that the old legion was wrong to shun psykers when the Emperor hiimself was well the most awesome psyker ever. Doesn't being a psyker show a resemblance or following in the footsteps of the Emperor?


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> And I'm sure that your furry brethren don't mind, what with there being a long-standing feud between the two chapters... :wink:
> 
> I thought is was marvelous, myself. Particularly marvelous was the possibility that Astelan wasn't telling the truth...but also, the possibility that he may well have been. I would prefer to leave it deliciously ambiguous like that. Ah well, I don't mind that the HH books will get there soon enough, either.
> 
> Anyways, after putting down my [brag]signed copy[/brag] recently, my knees were weak and tremble-y. Boreas's last speech... wonderful.


If by long standing feud you mean Russ got jacked in the jaw by a cross dressing traitor then you would be correct.

And I happen to agree with your points on never really knowing if Astellan was telling the truth it adds to the overall quality but what I found most interesting is the fact that it actually made El'Johnson look to be a traitor. 

Since it says that he was waiting to see who won the conflict before swaring allegiance. 



Shag said:


> I found Angels of Darkness to ...enlighten...everything. One thing I find odd though is the conflict between the old and new legion if you catch my drift. I support old except for one part. Maybe someone can correct me, but it seems to me that the old legion was wrong to shun psykers when the Emperor hiimself was well the most awesome psyker ever. Doesn't being a psyker show a resemblance or following in the footsteps of the Emperor?


Hmm... I'm not sure that psychers were shunned because the Thousand Sons were nothing but psyhers really. The use of warp sorcerery is what was shunned as most didn't know of the warp and the imperium was built upon the foundation of no religion. However I believe Astelan feared pychers as well as the other angels from the old legion because they didn't know much about them.

On top of that the psycher gene is referred to as a "taint" later on kinda hinting at psychers still aren't really accepted on a large scale.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed Angels of Darkness. It gave an insightful look into the secretive Dark Angels Chapter and more importantly, to me anyway, why they're so damn secretive. Before I read this was that the Dark angels were the first legion, they wore blackish-green armor, about the Deathwing and that i disliked Lion El'Johnson (no idea why i hated him, now i know why i do)


----------

